# Horses!



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

These are just some of the horses at the riding stable that I've worked at for the last seven years.

*Chance and Travis*

DSCN1351 by roxanncaputo, on Flickr

*Tuck*

DSCN1334 by roxanncaputo, on Flickr

*Magic*

DSCN1332 by roxanncaputo, on Flickr

*Cotton and Denver*

DSCN1336 by roxanncaputo, on Flickr

few more...


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

*Turbo*

DSCN1374 by roxanncaputo, on Flickr

*Tiny!*

DSCN1371 by roxanncaputo, on Flickr

Done!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwww! Great pics.! They all look so calm and friendly....such sweethearts. Thanks for sharing! :smile:


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

They are very calm and friendly boys. The best of the best! Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

What handsome boys! You got them all to look right at the camera. Well, except for Chance. He's being all sly about it. :tongue:

I'm likin' the horses around here lately!


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks!

I even caught mister Chance looking. :biggrin:


DSCN1348 by roxanncaputo, on Flickr


----------

